# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Wi-fi, Не все сайты нормально работают

## randomizer

Проблема в том что есть роутер ТПлинк
wr340gd
к нему подключен 1 комп кабелем и 1 файфаем
и есть вай вай адаптер!

Инет летает! по вайфаю украина 8 мегабит сек!


Но отдельные сайты например rozetka.com.ua через вайфай оооочень долго грузит...

Трасировка маршрута одинакова И НА ЛОКАЛКЕ И НА ВАЙФАЕ! И через локалку тоже превышен лимит, но через локалку оно какимто раком работает. А через вай фай очень медленно.

В чем траблИ? как исправить? Весь остальной инет просто прекрасно работает.






Трассировка маршрута к rozetka.com.ua [213.186.112.134]
с максимальным числом прыжков 30:

1 * * * Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
2 3 ms 10 ms 16 ms shinx-3-208.cl.ipnet.kiev.ua [172.16.20
3 30 ms 19 ms 20 ms luxio-1.ip.net.ua [82.193.96.121]
4 16 ms 20 ms 9 ms luxray-v24-1-1.ip.net.ua [82.193.96.110
5 9 ms 9 ms 9 ms chimchar2-v12.ip.net.ua [82.193.96.78]
6 12 ms 9 ms 10 ms 82.193.96.146.ip.net.ua [82.193.96.146]
7 3 ms 11 ms 8 ms ipnet-gw.ix.net.ua [195.35.65.80]
8 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms utel-10G-gw.ix.net.ua [195.35.65.227]
9 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.55.0.6
10 * * * Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
11 * * * Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
12 * * * Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
13 * * * Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
14 * * * Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
15 * * * Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
16 * * * Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
17 * * * Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
18 * * * Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
19 * * * Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
20 * * * Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
21 * * * Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
22 * * * Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
23 * * * Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
24 * * * Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
25 * * * Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
26 * * * Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
27 * * * Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
28 * * * Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
29 * * * Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.
30 * * * Превышен интервал ожидания для запроса.

Трассировка завершена.

----------


## Хранитель_

Какое стоит значение mtu? Когда это возникает? Когда пк и ноут одновременно работают в инете? Может от времени суток? Есть какая-то закономерность?

----------

